# Temp Accomadation



## Thistime (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello, coming over for a bit of recon as a place to live fulltime and during my two month stay commencing Feb I am requesting some local knowledge about one above camping accom, Im not looking for the triple star beside the pool etc, although that maybe cheap compared with Oz.

My preference is to be with the locals, although preferably with some english, Im looing at Agoda etc at the moment.

My flight is into Bangkok for a few days, than down to towards Krabi for a week or so than back up and around to northern Thailand than down the east side and back to Bangkok over a 2 month period.


Any accommodation tips and ease to get to them ir train, bus etc etc, much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------

